# Linedancing



## Maadigirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm desperately looking for an opportunity to do some linedancing here in Cairo.
Can anyone help???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

I used to teach line dancing here in Cairo but alas no more, sorry I don't know anywhere that does it, shame because it is good fun..and great exercise


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I used to teach line dancing here in Cairo but alas no more, sorry I don't know anywhere that does it, shame because it is good fun..and great exercise


Would you be up for thinking about teaching again if so PM as I tried to message you but could not see a send PM on your page?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Mogg

Sorry no..


----------



## Maadigirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of teaching myself. I'll keep you posted!!!


----------

